# Superior walls AG wall



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

here is a project i did two weeks ago with a precast brick stamped two story house


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

have several project posted on a daily basis on this facebook page 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Superior-Walls-of-North-Carolina/189886407733606


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

installed by http://www.superiorwallsnc.com


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty cool. People will make just about anything now a days to eliminate a mason


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Pretty cool. People will make just about anything now a days to eliminate a mason


is all about cost effectiveness and schedule i installed this in two sets about 8 hours total .


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you have any pictures that are a bit closer to the walls?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

With all due respect, it has all the warmth of an Ukrainian middle school. I've seen the superior foundations go in......I think they're OK........but now above grade? Stamped brick? Can you get those to look like anything BUT stamped brick? Good for you, you can get the customer their house a couple of months earlier. But to me, it just looks like the gulf between house and home just got a little wider.......


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The Ukranian reference is quite interesting since all the Russian controlled countries/provinces were the home of precast socialized construction because they were functional in the typical apartments that were what they grew up in.

The apartments were very functional, generally structurally sound and cheap to erect. The cost of construction and livability and maintenance were a different story. Few other buildings were pure precast based on what I saw from Poland east to the Kamchatka(?) peninsula on the Pacific.

Now, precast is rejected for housing. What works in utopia is not practical in a single family or small apartment. The larger apartments were strongly constructed, had significant mass and most importantly, had very good connections between the "dominoes" that made up the structure itself. - Something that is not common in the U.S. on a long term basis.

Speed of erection is not the reason products or systems are desired or used. - That is a small part of the picture, especially when it comes to smaller structures.


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

NJ Brickie said:


> Do you have any pictures that are a bit closer to the walls?




http://www.facebook.com/pages/Superior-Walls-of-North-Carolina/189886407733606


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

close up of brick


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If it works for you and your customer it works for me 

What is the R value on that?


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Your facebook link does not work. The pic you posted does not look like real brick to me but sadly I am sure most people will not know the difference. But the bond is dead on :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Too smooth of a surface to look like real brick. And I agree with above author,it does kill our business...but hey better than some of that polyurathane shady stuff people put on their houses this days.


----------



## Swncinstaller (Sep 17, 2011)

NJ Brickie said:


> Your facebook link does not work. The pic you posted does not look like real brick to me but sadly I am sure most people will not know the difference. But the bond is dead on :laughing:


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Superior-Walls-of-North-Carolina/189886407733606


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Swncinstaller said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Superior-Walls-of-North-Carolina/189886407733606


still no workie

facebook is funny about linking


----------

